# Comments on my first layout



## skywaterbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 4x8 space (yeah, yeah, I know) and am trying to achieve two things: a passenger train (the Rio Grande Ski Train) on the outside mainline with one spur and an inner freight main line. I don't know all the details of how it will look when the buildings and scenery are done but here is what I am thinking for the track layout. There is one funky area under the bridge(s) but I'm not sure what to do about it. Any comments, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sky,

(Love the Banjo tag ... nice!)

Welcome ... good to have you onboard. Looks like a fun layout. I like twisted loop setups ... I assume you're looking at conventional DC here?

Have you checked your incline grade? Do make sure that your loco(s) is capable of pulling your intended lot of cars up that hill.

Also, on the near/far ends of the "middle" loop, you have a short piece of straght track midway on the end curves. Looks akward to me. Can you smooth out that section (without the straight track) using some flex track, instead?

In regards to that "funky" area ... a quick left-to-right inflection. A source of potential derailment, likely. Again, perhaps you can use some flextrack over a length here to smooth things out without the abrupt curve inflection.

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a 4x8 space (yeah, yeah, I know)

nothing wrong with that size, but if you get that car out of there you could expand.

Do the trains climb the grade alright?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Great group of guys here that are train pros. I am curious about the grade too. Looks like about a 4"(or more?) rise in less than 6 feet. Might be a little steep. However I have recently learned how much better a Good Engine pulls over a cheapie. (Thanks again Sean)  Keep us posted on your progress. Always fun to see someone elses layout come together, I think it motivates me to keep building when I see others doing the same.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the layout - nice loops and I like how it climbs around then comes back in under the bridge -nicely done IMO.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty cool actually. I'm liking how the back track runs behind the hill, plus you got 2 sidings in there.


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments. This is the standard 4% grade inclines from WS. I haven't pulled a full line of cars up the grade yet but I have a couple of Atlas Master locos to do the trick.
I am running DCC so making the consist to do this shouldn't be too bad.

My biggest question is: How would you guys approach the scenery/rockwork at the underpass/overpass? There is very little space between the span supports and the track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

skywaterbanjo said:


> There is very little space between the span supports and the track.


Are you talking lengthwise, rather then heightwise? Assuming so, then you can build a vertical stone wall look into the supports. That wouldn't add much construction depth to your preliminary setup that you have now.

Take a look at the nice "stonework" on the supports here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3157

TJ


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

That's a great example TJ - thanks for pointing that out to me.

Here are some additional photos of the area in question.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have see this before in real life. A lot of the old "EL" rail was done in this manner!
If your doing an really old steam rail you could substitute the steel I beams for multiple wood beams.


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

That's an interesting idea, Sean. Do you know of any lines that had this support arrangement where there might be some photos?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are some examples


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Great layout. the last pic from sean looks good - something like that should work well.

i live near denver and my layout is based (roughly) on say grand junction to moab.

the ski train is great. my buddy works in the bar car:thumbsup:


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying to create a pier like this one but could use some help from you creative guys thinking about what materials to make this out of. Maybe a 1/2" dowel rod, painted, and a carved piece of wood glued/screwed on top?


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is a little better picture of the area in question.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want the concreate one.
Make a mold out of floral foam, No carving involved just press the shape you want. You only make on Half of the shape then cast 2 and put together to make it dual sided. You can put a dowel in the cast to give it super strenth, but really Plaster of Paris would be strong enough!
You could also mold it out of clay, some of the clays will cure out in air some require some kind of oven to cure. if the oven cure type you couldn't use a dowel you would have to do to something like a bolt or rod or pipe.
or just make it out of steel (Plastic) all the peirs for bridges that I've seen in RRing up here are steel type.


----------



## skywaterbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> If you want the concreate one.
> Make a mold out of floral foam, No carving involved just press the shape you want. You only make on Half of the shape then cast 2 and put together to make it dual sided. You can put a dowel in the cast to give it super strenth, but really Plaster of Paris would be strong enough!
> You could also mold it out of clay, some of the clays will cure out in air some require some kind of oven to cure. if the oven cure type you couldn't use a dowel you would have to do to something like a bolt or rod or pipe.
> or just make it out of steel (Plastic) all the peirs for bridges that I've seen in RRing up here are steel type.


Great ideas, Sean, thanks! I like the idea of a dowel inside plaster of paris.


----------

